# anyone selling plants in Dallas? Newbie



## citadel (Nov 9, 2009)

If there are folks sellling plants from their tanks in Dallas, I would be interested...

Newbie in Austin


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Stick around for a few days. Someone will do a big trim and then post the cuttings for pick up, usually free. You can also come to one of the DFWAPC meetings and pick up some free stuff.

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes just as brighty said people give tons of trimmings away all the time. In fact if I mess with my tank after christmas I will have some stuff for you.


----------

